# Early Stage Crabgrass or...



## Mac123 (Sep 25, 2020)

Got these popping up all over a TTTF lawn reno'd last fall. Pre-Em was put down two weeks ago. 
Is this crabgrass or something else? Is it too early for crabgrass in MA? Looking for ID help before treating. Thanks.


----------



## Mswan3 (Apr 28, 2021)

Did you figure out what this was? I think I have the same thing. Its sporadic blades throughout the lawn.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Definitely too early for crabgrass in MA.


----------



## Mswan3 (Apr 28, 2021)

Anyone know what ive got?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Let me know if you find out. I have a bit of this in shady areas of my lawn.


----------



## Mac123 (Sep 25, 2020)

I have not figured out what I have. I did use EZ-Straw during my reno so I'm now thinking it may be some kind of grain/wheat, maybe?

I pulled this figure from the link below but haven't read the article in depth yet.



https://extension.umn.edu/growing-small-grains/spring-wheat-growth-and-development-guide#growth-timeline-and-process-796361


----------



## Mswan3 (Apr 28, 2021)

I used ez straw too... how do we get rid of it?!? Did we grow wheat?!?


----------



## Mswan3 (Apr 28, 2021)

I think you may have figured it out!!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13741


----------



## Mac123 (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks for sharing that other thread. I'm happy to hear it'll eventually get choked out.


----------



## Mswan3 (Apr 28, 2021)

Id like to get rid of it sooner!


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Mswan3 said:


> Id like to get rid of it sooner!


Patience is a virtue.


----------

